# DOTM..Female poll For April



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

It's That time again!

DOTM Female For April...

Please post up your entries but please read the rules first...

Female must be 12 months or older..

*If your entry disappears then that means that it didn't meet the criteria...*

*The rules*:

* *One* photo per dog, *one* entry per member per category. No commentary!

* *One entry per dog* per month. Example: if you have entered your dog in the Female category, do not also enter her in the Pet category, and so on. If you have a second dog that qualifies for another category, it is acceptable to enter them.

* Photos are to be no larger than *640 pixels*. Here is a free resizer if needed: Image resizing, do it with PIXresizer. Photo hosts such as Photobucket also have built-in editing features.

* Please *include your dog's call name* with your entry, otherwise when it comes to voting, your dog will be listed as So-and-So's "No-name entry," unless one of us happens to know your dog's name and can fill in the blanks.

* Special for puppy category: Please also include your *pup's age*.

* Please *do not include superfluous information* (pedigree, weight, website, etc.) in your entry in an attempt to gain more favor for your dog. Only post your dog's name (and age for the puppy category). Ideally, your entry should look like this: So-and-So's Doggie That will make it very easy for the mod who runs the contest to copy and paste.

* Do not post your pictures as an attachment. Embed them in your post using code from your photo host. (The code in brackets, ie







)

* Winning pictures *may not* be re-used for the rest of the year.

* Winning dog or pet *can not* be entered the following month.

* The dog pictured must be owned by you. If the dog is deceased, it must have died under your ownership.

 * You snooze you loose...

*The process*:

Entry threads will open around the beginning of the month, and will stay open for a few weeks. Voting will take place after that time in the form of a poll, and will be open for anywhere from 3-7 days, depending.

*ONE VOTE PER SCREEN NAME AND IP ADDRESS!*
*If you are using a shared computer with someone then you will only get to place one vote. (per user)*

If, in a contest, there is a tie between two or more dogs, there will be a 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by members. If there is still a tie, there will be an additional 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by staff members, and if a decision still can not be made, the first available administrator will decide the winner.

*All Pictures should be about the size of the picture below*










Each winner will be posted in the sticky thread in the Pictures forum once they are announced.

If you have questions please PM Roxy_Nie


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

PullDawgPits' Tutu










Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

American_pit13's Dumae


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Performanceknls Tempest


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Tai


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

SYDNEY


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America's "Nevaeh"


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Flame


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Pimpidypimp's Carmalita


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Neela's Indigo


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

NEELA said:


> Neela's Indigo


This picture is perfect...

She looks so wonderful here!!


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Dixie 2 years old


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ero's Kit & 20 months old


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Wootness Woot @ 14 months


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Pitbull Learners "Breeze"


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMAO Indi looks like a reject when compared to these beautiful ladies!


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

miss rage @ 3yrs old


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

THis is ICE


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are males and females gonna get polls up ??


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Peanuts Mommy is working on it now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> Peanuts Mommy is working on it now.


OH Very nice:hug:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

roe1880 said:


> Ero's Kit & 20 months old


now that is that old dog look that I'm so familiar with from 30 plus years ago.
nice dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have not checked the polls till just now, and WOW! Thank you for voting for my Tempest!


----------

